# Cigar Leaf Pipe Tobacco?



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello all,

I've got an itch for a good cigar-leaf tobacco. Any suggestions?
Yesterday I resorted to mixing pieces of a little Guantanamera purito into a bit of Margate...
:s

Thanks,
Timothy


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

McClelland Dominican Glory Maduro is good so it H. H. Stogie.

I also will mix cigar with just about anything. I have about a pound of shredded nubs I do this with. Wile it never tastes like a cigar, it does add the nuances I'm accustomed to. I find that adding too much tends to make a baccy that will bite your head off.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

You might also want to consider C&D's Purple Cow and Greg Pease's Key Largo. I've smoked them both, and while they didn't make it into my ongoing rotation (I'm just not that big on cigar leaf blends) I enjoyed them and can see where others might favor them.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm mainly a cigar smoker but I do enjoy my pipes every so often. I saw a video of indigosmoke reviewing Purple Cow. I was interested in the blend because it contains maduro leaf. I bought a tin online, along with a tin of CPCC Caramel Rush and C&D Afterhours. Hopefully I can get some time to myself this weekend to give it a try.

Here are some useful links:

Indigosmoke Purple Cow Review - YouTube - Savinelli Bing's Favorite B&W and Cornell & Diehl's Purple Cow

Purple Cow Tobacco Review - Cornell & Diehl - Purple Cow pipe tobacco reviews

Purple Cow Tin - Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow 2oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

timothy.ll said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've got an itch for a good cigar-leaf tobacco. Any suggestions?
> Yesterday I resorted to mixing pieces of a little Guantanamera purito into a bit of Margate...
> ...


GL Pease Robusto and Key Largo are the first that come to mind.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> GL Pease Robusto and Key Largo are the first that come to mind.


+1 on the Robusto. Good stuff, lots of body.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

You gotta go with Cornell & Diehl's Billy Budd its got cigar leaf in it and its fantastic, I was not crazy about it at first, took about 5 bowls but now I am all over it.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Robusto is awesome, and - as it's tin description promises - it is a "stout companion". I wrote a full length review of it and Key Largo in this thread.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

The only cigar leaf tobacco I have tried is H. H. Stogie. It is good. I have some sitting in a mason jar. If you would like a sample, PM me your address. I would be happy to send you some to try.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I too like mixing A LITTLE cigar leaf in my baccy.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the McClelland Domican Glory. I have been wanting to try the Maduro version.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll add a +1 on Key Largo and Robusto. I am especially fond of Key Largo.
I will also recommend another tobacco that is a bit harder to get ahold of bull well worth it: " Comptons of Gashiels Cuban Style Mixture". Its made with the stuff that is not really supposed to be here in the united states though-Romeo Y Julieta filler of cuban variety.

Compton's of Galashiels - Cuba Style Cigar Blend pipe tobacco reviews

Comptons" Blends


----------



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I think I may have to make my way through the list over the next months!

Timothy


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> I'll add a +1 on Key Largo and Robusto. I am especially fond of Key Largo.
> I will also recommend another tobacco that is a bit harder to get ahold of bull well worth it: " Comptons of Gashiels Cuban Style Mixture". Its made with the stuff that is not really supposed to be here in the united states though-Romeo Y Julieta filler of cuban variety.
> 
> Compton's of Galashiels - Cuba Style Cigar Blend pipe tobacco reviews
> ...


Careful, my friend. I'm not sure about on the pipe side, but I know were not supposed to mention anything related to that big island south of Florida on the cigar side of Puff. Just a heads up. Not trying to be a PIA or anything.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

+1 on C&D's Billy Budd. The Maduro leaf serves as a wonderful condiment in this full English blend.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I like C&D #420: Habana Daydream, a ribbon-cut bulk blend of Virginia. Perique, Cavendish and cigar leaf. Has a nic kick that will creep up on you if sedate and considerate puffing is not observed. The cigar leaf, however, is there as a condiment while the other tobaccos are allowed to shine; not just a "cigar in a bowl" by any means.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Careful, my friend. I'm not sure about on the pipe side, but I know were not supposed to mention anything related to that big island south of Florida on the cigar side of Puff. Just a heads up. Not trying to be a PIA or anything.


Really? When did that come about? Dont they even have a sub forum here on puff for that stuff?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/

By the way Im not advocating doing something illegal. Just mentioning a good tobacco blend.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> Really? When did that come about? Dont they even have a sub forum here on puff for that stuff?
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/
> 
> By the way Im not advocating doing something illegal. Just mentioning a good tobacco blend.


My mistake then. I thought I remembered that from the rules FAQ when I signed up, but I must be confusing it with another forum.

I don't think you have to worry about anyone doing anything illegal. From what I've seen, it takes something just short of a miracle to get that guy to send tobacco to the US anyway.

EDIT: I just checked and I now remember. It's that you are not allowed to discuss them in the Buy/Sell/Trade forums. That makes sense.


----------

